# Sticky  Polk Audio RC80i 2-Way In-Ceiling Speakers (Pair, White)



## Reviews Bot

*Polk Audio RC80i 2-Way In-Ceiling Speakers (Pair, White)*

*Description:*
The Polk Audio RC80i 2-way In-ceiling Speaker delivers incredible stereo sound to any room in your home from speakers you can barely see, without using any floor or shelf space. The RC80i is easy to install, requiring only that you cut a hole, feed the wires through, and simply drop the speaker in where it is held in place by rotating cams that safely secure the speaker with no extra assembly or mess. Once installed, the paintable grille and flange allows this in-ceiling speaker to virtually disappear in the room. The Polk RC80i utilizes a eight-inch dynamic-balance, mineral filled polymer-composite cone with a rubber surround that outlasts cheaper foam surrounds, as well as a one-inch ring-radiator tweeter with a 15-degree swivel mount. The swivel-mounted tweeter is aimable for direct high frequency control that ensures spacious imaging with amazing clarity, and well-balanced sound in any listening position, even off-axis listening positions, rather than in just a small sweet spot. Constructed of rust resistant hardware and durable, moisture resistant materials, the RC80i is safe for use in bathrooms, kitchens, saunas, or even under outdoor eaves, and a glass-filled composite baffle that provides a dense, acoustically inert platform for the speaker's high end components. This unit features strong composite driver baskets that keep moving parts in rigid alignment, a wide-dispersion design for even sound-coverage throughout even large rooms, and a wall-distance toggle switch that flattens frequency response when installation requires placement near a corner or adjacent wall. The RC80i also features a tweeter-level switch that lets you tailor the highs for your room acoustics, and is timbre-matched to the Polk Audio Monitor Series for seamless, enveloping imaging when used in a home theater system. What's in the Box - RC80i speakers (pair), 2 grilles, 2 cardboard templates with paint masks, owner's manual, and registration card.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Polk Audio*EAN*0747192106898*Feature*Pair of 2-way in-ceiling/in-wall speakers timbre-matched to the Polk Audio RTi Series for seamless imaging
Equipped with one 8-inch dynamic-balance, mineral filled polymer-composite cone
Frequency response: 35Hz - 20kHz
Equipped with one 1-inch dynamic-balance, metalized soft dome tweeter with 15-degree-swivel mount
Constructed of durable, moisture-resistant materials for use in bathrooms, saunas, or under outdoor eaves*Item Height*16 inches*Item Length*12 inches*Item Width*20 inches*Label*Polk Audio*Manufacturer*Polk Audio*MPN*AW0080-B*NumberOfItems*2*Package Height*10 inches*Package Length*12 inches*Package Weight*10.45 pounds*Package Width*11.8 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*AW0080-B*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Polk Audio*SKU*POLRC80I*Studio*Polk Audio*Title*Polk Audio RC80i 2-Way In-Ceiling Speakers (Pair, White)*UPC*747192106898*UPCList - UPCListElement*747192106898*Item Weight*10.31 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*AW0080-B|4
PLKAW0080A
AW0080-A*Model*AW0080-B*Color*White*Size*8 Inch*Warranty*5 Years parts & labor


----------



## rgarza4

Reviews Bot said:


> *Polk Audio RC80i 2-Way In-Ceiling Speakers (Pair, White)*
> 
> *Description:*
> The Polk Audio RC80i 2-way In-ceiling Speaker delivers incredible stereo sound to any room in your home from speakers you can barely see, without using any floor or shelf space. The RC80i is easy to install, requiring only that you cut a hole, feed the wires through, and simply drop the speaker in where it is held in place by rotating cams that safely secure the speaker with no extra assembly or mess. Once installed, the paintable grille and flange allows this in-ceiling speaker to virtually disappear in the room. The Polk RC80i utilizes a eight-inch dynamic-balance, mineral filled polymer-composite cone with a rubber surround that outlasts cheaper foam surrounds, as well as a one-inch ring-radiator tweeter with a 15-degree swivel mount. The swivel-mounted tweeter is aimable for direct high frequency control that ensures spacious imaging with amazing clarity, and well-balanced sound in any listening position, even off-axis listening positions, rather than in just a small sweet spot. Constructed of rust resistant hardware and durable, moisture resistant materials, the RC80i is safe for use in bathrooms, kitchens, saunas, or even under outdoor eaves, and a glass-filled composite baffle that provides a dense, acoustically inert platform for the speaker's high end components. This unit features strong composite driver baskets that keep moving parts in rigid alignment, a wide-dispersion design for even sound-coverage throughout even large rooms, and a wall-distance toggle switch that flattens frequency response when installation requires placement near a corner or adjacent wall. The RC80i also features a tweeter-level switch that lets you tailor the highs for your room acoustics, and is timbre-matched to the Polk Audio Monitor Series for seamless, enveloping imaging when used in a home theater system. What's in the Box - RC80i speakers (pair), 2 grilles, 2 cardboard templates with paint masks, owner's manual, and registration card.
> 
> *Details:*
> 
> DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Polk Audio*EAN*0747192106898*Feature*Pair of 2-way in-ceiling/in-wall speakers timbre-matched to the Polk Audio RTi Series for seamless imaging
> Equipped with one 8-inch dynamic-balance, mineral filled polymer-composite cone
> Frequency response: 35Hz - 20kHz
> Equipped with one 1-inch dynamic-balance, metalized soft dome tweeter with 15-degree-swivel mount
> Constructed of durable, moisture-resistant materials for use in bathrooms, saunas, or under outdoor eaves*Item Height*16 inches*Item Length*12 inches*Item Width*20 inches*Label*Polk Audio*Manufacturer*Polk Audio*MPN*AW0080-B*NumberOfItems*2*Package Height*10 inches*Package Length*12 inches*Package Weight*10.45 pounds*Package Width*11.8 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*AW0080-B*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Polk Audio*SKU*POLRC80I*Studio*Polk Audio*Title*Polk Audio RC80i 2-Way In-Ceiling Speakers (Pair, White)*UPC*747192106898*UPCList - UPCListElement*747192106898*Item Weight*10.31 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*AW0080-B|4
> PLKAW0080A
> AW0080-A*Model*AW0080-B*Color*White*Size*8 Inch*Warranty*5 Years parts & labor


What size baffle would you recommend foe this speaker?


----------



## rgarza4

Reviews Bot said:


> *Polk Audio RC80i 2-Way In-Ceiling Speakers (Pair, White)*
> 
> *Description:*
> The Polk Audio RC80i 2-way In-ceiling Speaker delivers incredible stereo sound to any room in your home from speakers you can barely see, without using any floor or shelf space. The RC80i is easy to install, requiring only that you cut a hole, feed the wires through, and simply drop the speaker in where it is held in place by rotating cams that safely secure the speaker with no extra assembly or mess. Once installed, the paintable grille and flange allows this in-ceiling speaker to virtually disappear in the room. The Polk RC80i utilizes a eight-inch dynamic-balance, mineral filled polymer-composite cone with a rubber surround that outlasts cheaper foam surrounds, as well as a one-inch ring-radiator tweeter with a 15-degree swivel mount. The swivel-mounted tweeter is aimable for direct high frequency control that ensures spacious imaging with amazing clarity, and well-balanced sound in any listening position, even off-axis listening positions, rather than in just a small sweet spot. Constructed of rust resistant hardware and durable, moisture resistant materials, the RC80i is safe for use in bathrooms, kitchens, saunas, or even under outdoor eaves, and a glass-filled composite baffle that provides a dense, acoustically inert platform for the speaker's high end components. This unit features strong composite driver baskets that keep moving parts in rigid alignment, a wide-dispersion design for even sound-coverage throughout even large rooms, and a wall-distance toggle switch that flattens frequency response when installation requires placement near a corner or adjacent wall. The RC80i also features a tweeter-level switch that lets you tailor the highs for your room acoustics, and is timbre-matched to the Polk Audio Monitor Series for seamless, enveloping imaging when used in a home theater system. What's in the Box - RC80i speakers (pair), 2 grilles, 2 cardboard templates with paint masks, owner's manual, and registration card.
> 
> *Details:*
> 
> DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Polk Audio*EAN*0747192106898*Feature*Pair of 2-way in-ceiling/in-wall speakers timbre-matched to the Polk Audio RTi Series for seamless imaging
> Equipped with one 8-inch dynamic-balance, mineral filled polymer-composite cone
> Frequency response: 35Hz - 20kHz
> Equipped with one 1-inch dynamic-balance, metalized soft dome tweeter with 15-degree-swivel mount
> Constructed of durable, moisture-resistant materials for use in bathrooms, saunas, or under outdoor eaves*Item Height*16 inches*Item Length*12 inches*Item Width*20 inches*Label*Polk Audio*Manufacturer*Polk Audio*MPN*AW0080-B*NumberOfItems*2*Package Height*10 inches*Package Length*12 inches*Package Weight*10.45 pounds*Package Width*11.8 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*AW0080-B*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Polk Audio*SKU*POLRC80I*Studio*Polk Audio*Title*Polk Audio RC80i 2-Way In-Ceiling Speakers (Pair, White)*UPC*747192106898*UPCList - UPCListElement*747192106898*Item Weight*10.31 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*AW0080-B|4
> PLKAW0080A
> AW0080-A*Model*AW0080-B*Color*White*Size*8 Inch*Warranty*5 Years parts & labor


Bump^


----------



## rgarza4

Reviews Bot said:


> *Polk Audio RC80i 2-Way In-Ceiling Speakers (Pair, White)*
> 
> *Description:*
> The Polk Audio RC80i 2-way In-ceiling Speaker delivers incredible stereo sound to any room in your home from speakers you can barely see, without using any floor or shelf space. The RC80i is easy to install, requiring only that you cut a hole, feed the wires through, and simply drop the speaker in where it is held in place by rotating cams that safely secure the speaker with no extra assembly or mess. Once installed, the paintable grille and flange allows this in-ceiling speaker to virtually disappear in the room. The Polk RC80i utilizes a eight-inch dynamic-balance, mineral filled polymer-composite cone with a rubber surround that outlasts cheaper foam surrounds, as well as a one-inch ring-radiator tweeter with a 15-degree swivel mount. The swivel-mounted tweeter is aimable for direct high frequency control that ensures spacious imaging with amazing clarity, and well-balanced sound in any listening position, even off-axis listening positions, rather than in just a small sweet spot. Constructed of rust resistant hardware and durable, moisture resistant materials, the RC80i is safe for use in bathrooms, kitchens, saunas, or even under outdoor eaves, and a glass-filled composite baffle that provides a dense, acoustically inert platform for the speaker's high end components. This unit features strong composite driver baskets that keep moving parts in rigid alignment, a wide-dispersion design for even sound-coverage throughout even large rooms, and a wall-distance toggle switch that flattens frequency response when installation requires placement near a corner or adjacent wall. The RC80i also features a tweeter-level switch that lets you tailor the highs for your room acoustics, and is timbre-matched to the Polk Audio Monitor Series for seamless, enveloping imaging when used in a home theater system. What's in the Box - RC80i speakers (pair), 2 grilles, 2 cardboard templates with paint masks, owner's manual, and registration card.
> 
> *Details:*
> 
> DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Polk Audio*EAN*0747192106898*Feature*Pair of 2-way in-ceiling/in-wall speakers timbre-matched to the Polk Audio RTi Series for seamless imaging
> Equipped with one 8-inch dynamic-balance, mineral filled polymer-composite cone
> Frequency response: 35Hz - 20kHz
> Equipped with one 1-inch dynamic-balance, metalized soft dome tweeter with 15-degree-swivel mount
> Constructed of durable, moisture-resistant materials for use in bathrooms, saunas, or under outdoor eaves*Item Height*16 inches*Item Length*12 inches*Item Width*20 inches*Label*Polk Audio*Manufacturer*Polk Audio*MPN*AW0080-B*NumberOfItems*2*Package Height*10 inches*Package Length*12 inches*Package Weight*10.45 pounds*Package Width*11.8 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*AW0080-B*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Polk Audio*SKU*POLRC80I*Studio*Polk Audio*Title*Polk Audio RC80i 2-Way In-Ceiling Speakers (Pair, White)*UPC*747192106898*UPCList - UPCListElement*747192106898*Item Weight*10.31 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*AW0080-B|4
> PLKAW0080A
> AW0080-A*Model*AW0080-B*Color*White*Size*8 Inch*Warranty*5 Years parts & labor


Does anyone know...?


----------

